# [Kaufberatung] Gaming-PC



## Sunyo (9. August 2012)

Heyho zusammen,

Bei mir ist es nun endlich an der Zeit, einen neuen PC zu kaufen und wollte mir noch zuvor zur Bestätigung den Rat Dritter einholen. Budget läge bei *900 Euronen*.

Was ich mir so gedacht habe und ziemlich zufrieden finde:
Prozessor: *Intel Core i5 3570K*
Grafikkarte: *2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 DirectCU II v2*
Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 	*
Netzteil: *530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W *
SSD: *128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" *
RAM: *8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black1600 DIMM CL9 *
Kühler: *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*
Gehäuse: *Corsair Carbide 300R *

HDD (und Laufwerk) sowie sämtliche Peripherie und OS sind vorhanden.

Wären zur Zeit 908 € bei Mindfactory, wo ich auch gerne bestellen möchte (oder bei hardwareversand.de - müsste ich dann schauen, wo es grad billiger ist).
Zusammengebastelt wird selber. 

Was ich damit vorhabe:
Primär soll Guild Wars 2 laufen, natürlich so gut es geht (sollte kein Thema sein). Zudem auch zukünftige Spiele. Auflösung wäre 1440x900 (19"). Evtl. kommt noch ein zweiter 19"er dazu; gespielt wird aber dann trotzdem nur auf einem. Später wird bestimmt auch mal auf Full-HD umgerüstet.

Übertaktet wird früher oder später auf jeden Fall, sowohl CPU als auch GPU.



Soweit von meiner Seite. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Saji (9. August 2012)

painschkes in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2012)

_Kannst du mMn. ohne Bedenken genau so kaufen - wenn überhaupt, dann könnte man das Extreme4 zum Pro3 oder Pro4 machen um ein paar Euro zu sparen..aber sonst - passt. :-)_
_
_
_/Edit : EY! _


----------



## Saji (9. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kannst du mMn. ohne Bedenken genau so kaufen - wenn überhaupt, dann könnte man das Extreme4 zum Pro3 oder Pro4 machen um ein paar Euro zu sparen..aber sonst - passt. :-)_
> _
> _
> _/Edit : EY! _



Was denn? Hat doch genau gepasst, perfektes Timing. =) Sehe es übrigens genau so wie painschkes, das System ist so absolut gut abgestimmt.


----------



## Sunyo (9. August 2012)

Schon mal danke euch Zwei! 
Durch den Wechsel auf Pro4 fällt eig. nur die Option des CF/SLI weg, oder? Dies hatte ich ohnehin nie vor. Das wären dann schon mal 25 € gespart. 
Könnte man die dann wiederum in etwas anderes investieren? Ansonsten freue ich mich über jeden gepsarten Penny. Eine HD 7950 halte ich für meine Bedürfnisse im Moment doch für etwas zu überdimensioniert, da ich schließlich nur mit 1440x900 zocke. Vllt. kaufe ich mir einfach 2, 3 Enermax T.B. Silence, um alles schön kühl und ruhig zu halten.


----------



## bemuehung (9. August 2012)

NT n StraightPower 480 CM oder 450/500W *E9*


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2012)

_Netzteil-Tausch ist mMn. nicht notwendig..klar..ein wenig efizienter und "besser",,aber das 530er ist vollkommen in Ordnung._

_--------_

_Wie gesagt..könntest das meiner Ansicht nach genau so (bis auf das angesprochene Mainboard) nehmen :-)_


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Ich würd ne nvidia Karte nehmen aber is Geschmackssache ^^


----------



## Sunyo (9. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würd ne nvidia Karte nehmen aber is Geschmackssache ^^



Habe den selben Geschmack, aber wenn Nvidia nicht in die Pötte kommt, sind sie selbst dran schuld...
Geld für ne GTX 670 ist keins da, und darauf zu hoffen, dass die 660 Ti noch vor Guild Wars 2 mit einem in meinem Budget liegenden Preis erscheint, brauche ich glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## bemuehung (9. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Netzteil-Tausch ist mMn. nicht notwendig..klar..ein wenig efizienter und "besser",,aber das 530er ist vollkommen in Ordnung._
> 
> _--------_
> 
> _Wie gesagt..könntest das meiner Ansicht nach genau so (bis auf das angesprochene Mainboard) nehmen :-)_


nochmal leiser und längere Kabel, die vom PurePower können schon relativ knapp werden wenn man sie z.b. sauber hinterm Tray verlegen will


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2012)

_Hm..okay - hab dazu noch nichts gehört - bis jetzt hat alles gereicht - aber der Einwurf war schon gut..grad daran sollte man ja nicht sparen.. ;-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. August 2012)

Antec High CUrrent Gamer 520

Sea Sonic-Technik, ungefähr zum selben Preis wie das Pure Power, hab ich selbst, ist ein super Teil.


----------



## Skymek (9. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..okay - hab dazu noch nichts gehört - bis jetzt hat alles gereicht - aber der Einwurf war schon gut..grad daran sollte man ja nicht sparen.. ;-)_



kann ich bestätigen, sind im Gegensatz zum Dark Power zb sehr kurz geraten. Hinterm MB zuverlegen war bei mir nicht möglich, allein schon der Einbau war kritisch bei größeren Towern(in meinem Fall) bei denen das netzteil relativ weit unten liegt.


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2012)

So kaufen und nimm das Mainboard ohne SLI/CF - braucht man als Gamer nicht, da muss man schon jemand sein der einfach gern am System bastelt, zu viel Geld hat oder irgendwelche extremen Surround Setups hat (dann aber 3way SLI GTX 680 bitte ) 

BTW die 7870 ist eine sehr gute Karte und Nvidia hat leider derzeit wirklich nichts zu vernünftigen Preisen. Du könntest sogar eine 7850 kaufen (die Sapphire soll schön leise sein) und ordentlich übertakten, ist wohl derzeit "best bang for the buck" ohne dabei gar zu schwach zu sein. Würde noch etwas Kohle sparen.


----------



## Drâyk (10. August 2012)

Könnte man vllt noch beim Gehäuse etwas sparen?


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2012)

_Klar, aber er hat sich das sicherlich ausgesucht, weil's im optisch zusagt..zumindest geh ich stark davon aus :-)_


----------



## Sunyo (10. August 2012)

Hey vielen Dank für eure ganzen Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge/Tipps! 

Das mit dem Netzteil dachte ich mir schon, dass es bissl knapp werden könnte.

[QUOTE name ="OldboyX'"]Du könntest sogar eine 7850 kaufen[/QUOTE]
Hatte auch erst mit dem Gedanken einer 7850 gespielt. Jedoch bin ich mit der 7870 für die Zukunft (und Full-HD) doch auf der sichereren Seite.

[QUOTE name ="Drâyk"]Könnte man vllt noch beim Gehäuse etwas sparen? [/QUOTE]
Das Gehäuse gefällt mir von der Optik her, auch der Funktionsumfang. Bei den billigeren sind keine Alternativen für mich dabei.

So, nun siehts aktuell so aus:
Prozessor: *Intel Core i5 3570K*
Grafikkarte: *2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 DirectCU II v2*
Mainboard:* ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77*
Netzteil: *480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold *
SSD: *128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" *
RAM: *8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black1600 DIMM CL9 *
Kühler: *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*
Gehäuse: *Corsair Carbide 300R
*
Das Ganze für 896 €.

Ich denke, das wäre jetzt soweit perfekt? Mir gefällts schon mal sehr!


----------



## bemuehung (10. August 2012)

jop sieht gut aus, paar Lüfter würd ich trotzdem noch mitbestellen oder probierst es erstmal mit 7V/5V Adaptern, die kriegst aber für 1,50 bei amazon versandkostenfrei

ansonsten die T.B. Silence 900rpm oder BlackSilentPro PL-1(wäre jetzt für 120mm) die 140mm sind glaube PK-1 und mit ca.700-750rpm

meine 2 Front die laufen mit ca. 450rpm völlig ausreichend, Cpu im Idle ~530 erst ab Core0 60° höher , hinten der 120mm um die ~650


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2012)

_Kannst du ohne Bedenken so kaufen - viel Spaß damit! _

_Den wirst du haben.. ;-)_


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2012)

Ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wenns um genau das gleiche Thema geht, also schreib ich hier rein:

Ich habe einem Kumpel einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, und er will nochmal ne bestätigung dass er auch gut so ist. Vom Budget her passt es, aber es kann sein dass ihr mir noch was rausschlagen könntet, da ich selber auch nicht mehr sehr aktuell mit den Motherboards etc bin und ich es gestern relativ schnell gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Primär wollten wir eigentlich bei Alternate bestellen, da ich dort am meisten vertraue, bzw ich sicher bin dass es der einzige Anbieter ist der auch per Nachnahme nach Luxemburg liefert.
Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## dereineundderandere (10. August 2012)

Ich wrd mir die geforce660 kaufen soll ja jetzt erscheinen die sind der Hammer die Karten hab auch eine 680 gtx und die 660 ist bezahl Bar unter 200 Euro


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2012)

_@yves : _

_Wie groß ist denn das Budget? Kann leider den Endpreis nicht sehen und bin zu faul zu rechnen.. _


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2012)

Mit Betriebssystem und allem ohne Bildschirm 1,2k Euro.
Sorry vergessen hinzuschreiben x)
Mit der Zusammenstellung bin ich auf 1150 gekommen (aufgerundet von 1142)


----------



## bemuehung (10. August 2012)

dereineundderandere schrieb:


> Ich wrd mir die geforce660 kaufen soll ja jetzt erscheinen die sind der Hammer die Karten hab auch eine 680 gtx und die 660 ist bezahl Bar unter 200 Euro


660 und erst recht 660Ti kannst knicken unter 200Euro, kannst um die 300Euro rechnen

Mainstream wird die 650ti max.660 ohne Ti



yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wenns um genau das gleiche Thema geht, also schreib ich hier rein:
> 
> Ich habe einem Kumpel einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, und er will nochmal ne bestätigung dass er auch gut so ist. Vom Budget her passt es, aber es kann sein dass ihr mir noch was rausschlagen könntet, da ich selber auch nicht mehr sehr aktuell mit den Motherboards etc bin und ich es gestern relativ schnell gemacht habe.
> 
> ...



580W brauchst nicht nicht wenn kein CF/SLI geplant ist 480 CM / 500W ohne CM reichen und dann auch das *E9*


----------



## Sunyo (10. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> jop sieht gut aus, paar Lüfter würd ich trotzdem noch mitbestellen oder probierst es erstmal mit 7V/5V Adaptern, die kriegst aber für 1,50 bei amazon versandkostenfrei
> 
> ansonsten die T.B. Silence 900rpm oder BlackSilentPro PL-1(wäre jetzt für 120mm) die 140mm sind glaube PK-1 und mit ca.700-750rpm
> 
> meine 2 Front die laufen mit ca. 450rpm völlig ausreichend, Cpu im Idle ~530 erst ab Core0 60° höher , hinten der 120mm um die ~650



Machst du dir eher Sorgen um die Kühlleistung oder um die Lautstärke? Hatte sowieso vor, die vormontierten durch Enermax T.B. Silence zu ersetzen und vorne noch einen zusätzlichen, zweiten, 140mm zu montieren.

Edit: 
Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Ist vllt. ein Mainboard von MSI, Gigabyte oder Asus einem ASRock vorzuziehen? Oder ist das gehupft wie gesprungen? Hinsichtlich der Qualität meine ich jetzt.


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> 660 und erst recht 660Ti kannst knicken unter 200Euro, kannst um die 300Euro rechnen
> 
> Mainstream wird die 650ti max.660 ohne Ti
> 
> ...



Mh ok, aber Kabelmanagement sollte schon vorhanden sein. Und was meinst du mit dem E9?


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2012)

(M)ein Gegenbeispiel yves : 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel(R)/Core(TM)_i5-3450/965967/? - i5 3450
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermalright/HR-02_Macho/896000/? - Thermalright Macho
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Asrock/Z77_Pro3/999535/? - ASRock Z77 Pro3
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/DIMM_16_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/1000995/? - 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Aerocool/CyborgX/145052/? - Aerocool CyborgX (wohl Geschmackssache )
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/be_quiet!/Straight_Power_E9_CM_580W/919934/? - BeQuiet StraightPower 580W
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/LG/GH-24NS/864988/? - LG GH24NS
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Seagate/ST1000DM003_1_TB/963366/? - Seagate Barracuda 1TB
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/Geforce_GTX_670_OC/1006376/? - Gigabyte GTX670 OC
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Microsoft/Windows_7_Home_Premium/825250/? - Windows 7

das wären dann ~1210€

Sachen wie den RAM o.ä kann man natürlich tauschen - der ist ja grad nicht lieferbar..hab den nur genommen, da ich den derzeit oft in anderen Foren empfehle.. :-)

Ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel.. :-)

-----------------

@Sunyo :

ASRock kannst du ohne Bedenken nehmen..wüsste nicht was MSI,Gigabyte,ASUS etc. derzeit besser macht.. :-)


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2012)

Ok danke vielmals, stimmt nicht mehr an die OC Version der Graka gedacht.

Ich übernehm den dann ^^


----------



## Sunyo (11. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> @Sunyo :
> 
> ASRock kannst du ohne Bedenken nehmen..wüsste nicht was MSI,Gigabyte,ASUS etc. derzeit besser macht.. :-)



Ok, vielen Dank! Dann wird das im Laufe der Woche dann so bestellt. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. August 2012)

Was hast du mit den 16 GB Speicher vor ?
Das Gehäuse sieht auf den ersten Blick so aus, als ob es Ärger machen könnte.
Nimm am Besten irgendein einfach aussehendes Gehäuse mit einem guten Innenleben.
Corsair Carbide, Bitfenix Raider, Xigmatec Midgard, Cougar Evolution...
Sowas in der Richtung.

zum Gehäuse:
Das Gehäuse hat eine große Klappe vorne. Solche Bauteile tendieren dazu nach kürzerer Zeit auszuleiern, abzubrechen, zu quietschen und in den ganzen kleinen Ecken Dreck anzusetzen.
Das ist grade meine subjektive Erfahrung die ich mit solchen Gehäusen gemacht habe.
Am Anfang sehen die (wenn man das Design mag) noch ganz nett aus, aber nach 1-2 Jahren siehts aus wie Gerümpel .


----------



## bemuehung (12. August 2012)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Machst du dir eher Sorgen um die Kühlleistung oder um die Lautstärke? Hatte sowieso vor, die vormontierten durch Enermax T.B. Silence zu ersetzen und vorne noch einen zusätzlichen, zweiten, 140mm zu montieren.


Lautstärke



yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh ok, aber Kabelmanagement sollte schon vorhanden sein. Und was meinst du mit dem E9?


E9 ist halt die aktuelle Serie , es gibt auch teilweise noch die älteren E8


----------



## dereineundderandere (20. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> 660 und erst recht 660Ti kannst knicken unter 200Euro, kannst um die 300Euro rechnen
> 
> Mainstream wird die 650ti max.660 ohne Ti
> 
> ...


sorry aber ich meinte die normale 660 kostet um die 200 Euro die soll wirklich günstig sein


----------

